# Hintergrund aus einem Bild entfernen



## Mischermania (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe schon die Suche verwendet, um etwas zu finden was mir vllt weiterhelfen kann und habe auch schon einige Dinge ausprobiert. 


ich möchte gerne diesen häßlichen Hintergrund von dem Bild entfernen aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin sodass ich zufrieden bin. 

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das am besten mache.... und wie ich dann ein beliebiges Bild einfügen kann ? 

Vielen Dank. 
Stefan


----------



## ink (16. Januar 2008)

Moin
Also ich finde hier ne ganze Menge zu dem Thema
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1298811

Ansonsten kanst du die Tuts ausprobieren

Freistellen:
http://creativebits.org/photoshop/the_extract_tool

Bereinigen von Ausschneidefransen
http://graphics.com/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=321

Bildbearbeitung (Schönheitskorrekturen)
http://www.screenz.de/2006-04/hautunreinheiten-in-photoshop-bearbeiten/

Naja, Peez


----------



## Boromir (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

man sollte sich vor dem Freistellen schon Gedanken machen welchen Hintergrund man haben will. Hier mal ein 5 min. Bsp.

Gruß

Boromir

Edit: Markus hat natürlich recht, hier die Anleitung.

1. Freistellen mit Zauberstab oder in CS3 mit Schnellauswahlwerkzeug.
2. Den Rest mit Zeichenstiftwz. auswählen und den Pfad als Auswahl laden, entf drücken.
3. Ebenenmake erstellen und mit weichem Pinsel die harten Kanten übermalen.
4. Fotoebene duplizieren--Modus Multiplizieren--Deckkraft 65.
5. Neue Ebene--Radialer Verlauf--Farbe weiß/schwarz.
6. Neue Ebene--mit Muster füllen--Modus Hartes Licht.
7. Einstellungsebene Hell/Kontr als Schnittmaske.
8. Hautunreinheiten mit Bereichsreparaturpinsel retouschieren.

Fertig


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo Boromir,

Deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber es nützt dem Threadersteller wahrscheinlich nichts,
wenn er ein Beispiel sieht, wie seine Grafik aussehen könnte. Ihn interessiert wohl viel
mehr der Weg dahin, sprich die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte, die Du vorgenommen hast,
um dieses Resultat zu erzielen.

Grüße
Markus


----------

